# I got some aftermarket DRL fogs need help with wire tapping



## zachaos (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey everyone I got these fog lights about a year ago, I thought the car looked entirely too basic without anything. I first installed them and never did the wiring. Now I have the wiring secured & situated. These light up white in standby mode but are suppose to flash yellow when the signal is engaged. I need to know if the parking light wire is accessible under the hood and where because from searching this forum to keep them on I should tap into the parking wire instead of the low beam because when the high beam is engaged they will turn off which I don't want.

My set has a white and a yellow wire. I assume Yellow is for signal, it's very short like it needs to be tapped to the headlight harness. However, the yellow wire on the harness made the one LED light up yellow instead of white when i tested it after tapping. This may be because I never connected the white wire to anything.

I plan on buying the OEM fog kit because I like to look of "OEM+" I don't want a cheap button to turn them on like the one I received on eBay. If this will make it easier I can wait until that comes in (But again, I would rather the LED portion not turn off on High beams, it's fine if the projectors do.)

In short:
I need to know where the parking wire is for the white wire on the led's and I also need to know what wire controls the turn signals or if that mistake was most likely because I didn't have the white wire connected to.

Any help would be appreciated. I couldn't find a diagram online, if I did it looked like it was for the Gen 1.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zachaos said:


> Hey everyone I got these fog lights about a year ago, I thought the car looked entirely too basic without anything. I first installed them and never did the wiring. Now I have the wiring secured & situated. These light up white in standby mode but are suppose to flash yellow when the signal is engaged. I need to know if the parking light wire is accessible under the hood and where because from searching this forum to keep them on I should tap into the parking wire instead of the low beam because when the high beam is engaged they will turn off which I don't want.
> 
> My set has a white and a yellow wire. I assume Yellow is for signal, it's very short like it needs to be tapped to the headlight harness. However, the yellow wire on the harness made the one LED light up yellow instead of white when i tested it after tapping. This may be because I never connected the white wire to anything.
> 
> ...


Welcome ... Back!


----------



## zachaos (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks.  

Usually, I find everything I need without posting but I visit frequently i'd say.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Let know what you find. I have an LT but it didn't come with fog lights and I'd like to see how to do this.


----------

